# Cheapo hotels in Liverpool???



## teuchter (Nov 12, 2007)

Am going up to the Pool for a wedding in a few weeks.

Just wondering if anyone knows of any cheap hotels, either central-ish or in the Sefton Park area, (have looked on the web but sometimes there are places that don't show up on the usual hotel-finder sites...)

All I need is a bed, four walls and a door.

any hints greatly appreciated.


----------



## miss direct (Nov 13, 2007)

There is a youth hostel there?


----------



## teuchter (Nov 13, 2007)

Don't do youth hostels any more... I prefer those four walls and door to be between me and snoring australians...


----------



## miss direct (Nov 14, 2007)

A lot of youth hostels have private rooms now.


----------



## soulman (Nov 14, 2007)

The Devonshire House is supposed to be nice. Some friends stayed there a few weeks ago and enjoyed it. Around Sefton Park the only one I can think of is The Alicia. There is a fairly newly built Youth Hostel in the city centre and nearby just along from the Albert Dock there's a few cheap and cheerful travel lodge type places.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 14, 2007)

soulman said:
			
		

> The Devonshire House is supposed to be nice. Some friends stayed there a few weeks ago and enjoyed it. Around Sefton Park the only one I can think of is The Alicia. There is a fairly newly built Youth Hostel in the city centre and nearby just along from the Albert Dock there's a few cheap and cheerful travel lodge type places.



Thanks very much for those. I've actually tried them both already and they have no availibility (at least not within my budget).

Cheers anyway.

Actually I was wondering if there are a bunch of cheapo places round the station or something like that, which might not be on the internet, like there are in a lot of places?


----------



## soulman (Nov 15, 2007)

There's The Adelphi but I wouldn't recommend that. The city centre has changed a lot recently and there's a lot of new hotels been built for next year so you're best bet is probably find something that suits your budget on Late Rooms.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 15, 2007)

soulman said:
			
		

> There's The Adelphi but I wouldn't recommend that. .



why not...?


----------



## soulman (Nov 15, 2007)

v noisy and not a nice place to be of a night.


----------



## muckypup (Nov 15, 2007)

have you tried tourist info for liverpool, they often have a hotel booking service and loads of cheap hotels.


----------



## fletcher (Nov 15, 2007)

The Blenheim, Seffy Park. Should be on Liverpool Tourist Info site


----------



## soulman (Nov 30, 2007)

Did you get sorted?


----------



## teuchter (Nov 30, 2007)

soulman said:
			
		

> Did you get sorted?



I did in the end, cheers.

I'm booked into here:

http://www.thepineapplehotel.co.uk//default.asp

£30/night for a sungle room. Not bad I reckon.

In case the info is of any use to someone else, these places were also offering rooms for around the same:

http://www.iknow-northwest.co.uk/ac...e_1_liverpool_city_centre-baltic_triangle.htm


http://www.iknow-northwest.co.uk/accommodation/20223-lilies_guest_house-liverpool.htm



That www.iknow-northwest.co.uk website is better than most, IMO.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 30, 2007)

PS one of my friends (going to the same wedding) booked into the Adelphi. £65 a night. hee hee!


----------

